# forgot to take my baby aspirin last night!



## daisydancer

Hi, I just realised about half an hour ago that I forgot to take my baby aspirin that I normally take about 6pm. I take it under my consultant to thin my blood as they say I have borderline protein s deficincy. I phoned the mw to ask if I should take it now or just wait til later, and she said she had no idea, just probably take 2 doses!:wacko: so I thought I would phone the chemist to check (doc isnt open today) and she said just take it now, then continue to take it in the mornings from now on. Now I'm worried I am doing it properly.
Has anyone else on baby aspirin done this? I dont wanna hurt my baby!


----------



## Sugababe82

x


----------



## havana

I take baby aspirin, the Dr recommends to take one as soon as you remember and then continue the next day as normal. Dont take 2 doses in one day.


----------



## daisydancer

Thanks so much...I took it at 10am when I remembered, instead of 6pm the night before, sorry for sounding stupid, but that means I should take it tomorrow again in the morning, and stay on mornings now, rather than having taken it at 10am today, take it again tonight at my usual time??? Did that make sense?? Missing one dose like that shouldnt do any harm ahould it?


----------



## Jessicax5

I'm sorry I can't help with when you should take your next dose but I'm sure missing one won't do any harm... :)


----------



## K123

I take baby aspirin too. I think missing one dose wouldn't be a problem - but equally as long as there's 12hours or so between doses taking one at 10am today, one just before bed and then going back to your normal 6pm tomorrow wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## daisydancer

Thanks, thats what hubby suggested I do...maybe wait til like midnight to take another one, then go back to 6pm tomorrow. Thanks :) xx


----------



## sk100

I wouldn't worry TBH. If you have been taking it for a while, the effect of the drug has probably built up and won't be wiped out by missing one low dose aspirin.


----------



## sammiesmile

i was put on baby asprin for reocurrent miscarriages but im so scared of taking tablets ive never took any of them i choke when i try to swallow them, im sure you will be ok if you just start the next dose as of next day. xx


----------



## Plunky

i've missed 2 day s in a row here and there and baby is just fine. :) i think you've got fab advice..just take when you remember :hugs:


----------



## daisydancer

Ok...now I'm i a real panic....I had a funny feeling I did take the aspirin last night...that would mean I had one at 6pm on fri night, then again this morning at 10 am...I am so worried now that I have really hurt my baby, but I really dont know if I took it or not last night. So I dont know what I should do at all and I'm terrified


----------



## K123

Don't worry - doses are so tiny that taking 2 wouldn't matter. A single aspirin for headache is 300mg and you'd take 2 of them at a time - baby aspirin is only 75mg so a double dose would still be half a standard tablet, not a big enough dose to cause problems.

All I'd suggest is getting yourself a routine for taking it. Because I eat some meals out and at different times in the morning I take mine at breakfast each day - keep them in the kitchen next to my cereal so that way I see them and take them each day without difficulty.

Seriously though - an occassional missed dose or double dose won't matter. It's what you do most of the time that will make the difference to baby. :hugs:


----------



## daisydancer

Thank you :)
I guess I am worried coz I am not sure how long between (possibly) taking this extra dose and the next dose should be? Not sure whether to stick to my normal 6pm time or take it at 10 am coz I took the last one at 10am today? If I took it at 10 am would it be too much in my system (as I prob had one at 6pm fri, then 10 am today, and that would be 10am 24 hours later)?? I'm actually confusing myself with worry now. 
I have no idea why I got mixed up with taking them tho, I normally take them with my dinner at 6pm...I just have had one of those pregnancy things, and now I'm cutting myself up over it...:(


----------



## K123

It's so easy to worry about things like this in pregnancy. I struggled in first tri as with morning sickness I never knew whether I'd keep enough of it in my system or not - another reason I take it in the mornings as my morning sickness would have been better named evening sickness. I really don't think it will matter what time you take it tomorrow you had over 12 hours between Fri nights dose and this mornings anyway, and you've still just had only one tablet each day - just choose whenever will be easiest for you to take it each day.


----------



## daisydancer

Thank you so very, very much, you have made me feel so much better. I did quick google too, and found out that some women take 150mg a day instead of 75 like me, and thats all in one go, rather than the 14/15 hours that I had in between. So hopefully it will be okay. I really hope I start relaxing about this pregnancy soon, all my stress cant be good for the baby I'm sure. Thank you again so much xxxxx


----------



## K123

It's so easy to worry. I know I do lots of the time - this is my first baby and we spent so long TTC and now I'm finally pregnant I'm high risk and scared something will go wrong....but so far despite early bleeds and all kinds of stress baby is doing just fine. And I'm starting to relax and believe that this baby is meant to be!


----------



## daisydancer

Even saying high risk makes you worry more, doesnt it? Well it does me anyway! I have waited 6 years for this pregnancy, with 6 mc in between, and I am still so worried, even though I said I would be more relaxed after the 1st trimester! 
Thank you again hon, and hope all goes well for the rest of your preg :)
xxxx


----------

